# Airplane Views leaving Paris CDG to US?



## Carol C (Aug 18, 2008)

Are there recommendations of which side of plane is "best" to get views of Paris CDG airport, departing back to the USA? My friend's first time to Europe, and she likes window seats, so I thought somebody here would know.

TIA!  

P.S. What about views when landing in London from across the pond?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2008)

That's pretty much un-knowable because CDG has several runways aligned differently and 2 directions of possible aircraft travel on each, so it's just a crapshoot what can be seen from the aircraft windows. AirFrance does have a static display of a Concorde there and as one is shuttled from terminal to terminal (no love lost here for CDG) one can see lots of hardware on the tarmac if that's what you were wanting to see. As for views of the city, I don't think any large jet on departure is much of a sight-seeing vehicle unless one happens to be seated in the cockpit.

On your PS.: London has several airports, all some distance from the center, and I don't think you are likely to get a sight-seeing lap around the area prior to landing.

Your friend will enjoy the first trip to Europe, and if you are accompanying, it will be fun to see the look of discovery in her eyes.

PS, I like looking out windows too, but have learned that on long hauls, the aisle seats are preferable unless one is able to curl up with one's head in the corner and sleep.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 18, 2008)

CDG is quite a ways out in the country, so you won't see Paris (or the Eiffel Tower or anything like that) as you take off and land.  It is pretty green countryside all around, and the same on all sides.

CDG is a bugger of an airport.  We have had so many problems here, from twice almost missing connections (last week they refused to let us onboard our connecting flight even though it was still an hour to departure...my husband went crazy and got us onboard the plane thought probably put French-USA relations back about 20 years), to once having a check-in that took over 3 hours (and we were almost the first people in line).  Tell your friend to allow EXTRA time for everything here.  Be at the airport to leave no less than 3 hours before hand....seriously!


----------



## mjs (Aug 18, 2008)

Many european airports want transcontinental flights to have  the boarding be completed 1 hour before take-off.  Allow for this when flying back to the usa.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 19, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> CDG is a bugger of an airport.



CDG runs a close second to LHR or even first in the worst "civilized" airport in the world. Our last two trips through there in the last two weeks were painful what with busing from a stand in the boonies to having to go through security again (of course the USA airports require this as well) and having to send our passports through the X-ray machine to absolutely incomprehensible signage in some places. Our return was somewhat smoother since we had an overnight at the airport but it is still a real zoo.

One cannot get there to early if one has never been there before.

Cheers


----------



## Jimster (Aug 19, 2008)

*CDG*

Just be happy to get out alive.  One time when I was there the roof fell in and killed a couple of people.  It is not one of my favorite airports and as was noted before it is out in the country and several miles distant from Paris.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 20, 2008)

Whoa...I asked about trivial pursuits like views and got the skinny on delays, red tape and egads...a roof caving in!  

Thanks so much...this is all valuable info on an unfamiliar airport...and some very savvy advice. Anyone else care to share recent CDG or LHR experiences? I'm all ears!


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 21, 2008)

The roof that caved in was in a new terminal that had just opened.

The one really good view I remember from CDG was one time we flew close to a really neat chateau that you could see very well from the right side of the plane.  Since I have taken off from CDG many times and only seen that once, I suspect US-bound planes don't usually take off from that runway that direction.


----------



## happymum (Aug 21, 2008)

My favorite view from CDG was of the inside of my "pod" in business class, earlier this month.  
After years of saving, it was great to use FF for the flight.If only the couple beside me hadn't had a screaming toddler, it would have been heaven.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a link to the site for CDG. http://www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/Adp/en-GB/Passagers/NosServices/Maps+and+timetables/

Not the best but gives you an idea of the puzzle palace called CDG.

Cheers


----------



## Carol C (Aug 21, 2008)

*What about "best" available fares?*

Another question to Carolinian and all the other savvy Europe adventurers...my friend has been holding out on purchasing the current American sale, which to my mind is very good considering fuel prices and it's still a good season. Oct 1 departure from Atlanta to London then back to ATL from Paris via Dallas...for $898 including taxes/junk fees. Isn't that a good deal, or is something better actually bound to show up? She asked me if any credit card companies give free airline tix for signing up for new cards...I told her I never heard of that, even in the good ol days when flying was cheaper and had more perks. I don't know how to advise her anymore, so does anyone have a crystal ball that would predict any new or better sales for Oct 2008?


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 21, 2008)

Carol C said:


> Another question to Carolinian and all the other savvy Europe adventurers...my friend has been holding out on purchasing the current American sale, which to my mind is very good considering fuel prices and it's still a good season. Oct 1 departure from Atlanta to London then back to ATL from Paris via Dallas...for $898 including taxes/junk fees. Isn't that a good deal, or is something better actually bound to show up? She asked me if any credit card companies give free airline tix for signing up for new cards...I told her I never heard of that, even in the good ol days when flying was cheaper and had more perks. I don't know how to advise her anymore, so does anyone have a crystal ball that would predict any new or better sales for Oct 2008?



No crystal ball about fares but if she does get an airline affiliated credit card and makes some purchases according to the T&C, you can usually get enough FF miles to get a coach ticket (but usually only enough to get someplace in the lower 48). You can find these types of deals on any airline web site.

www.farecompare.com used have historical fare data but I do know know if it covers overseas flights or even if it still has that feature. With the financial status of airlines these days, I would book through the airline site as soon as you find a fare she can stand. I avoid third party places like Orbitz or Expedia except as a research tool since having nobody between me and the airline cuts down on finger pointing if something goes wrong.

A Final thought is that package tours have the best deals since the airfare is included in the price and one less thing to worry about. If it is her first time, its probably better to take a package and leave the worries to the tour people. You can find tours for all ages so don't worry about being stuck with a bunch of geezers like me. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 22, 2008)

Airline pricing is more of a crapshoot these days, but that is probably a good shoulder season fare.

It appears that the seats are not selling so good for TATL flights these days if the seat maps for my TATL flights next week and returning in September are any indication.  They are a lot more open than I would expect this time of year.  If those empty seats are typical for TATL flights these days,, then it might encourage fare sales.

I would not suggest a package tour.  It is much better to select what you think is important than what some tour guide thinks is important.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 22, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> I would not suggest a package tour.  It is much better to select what you think is important than what some tour guide thinks is important.



I agree. I suggested a package tour because the person the OP is asking about apparently is on her first trip to Europe and a scheduled tour deal can eliminate worries about travel, hotels, etc. If one is happy to do it yourself, it is clearly the best way to travel.

Cheers


----------

